# BullDozerGirl



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Dont think you forgot all about you , your a wealth of information over here with very interesting ideas , your missed  please come back as soon as the ban is removed

Dubai_lover you can delete this thread as soon as she is back amongst us


----------



## Zuelas (Jul 8, 2004)

I couldn't disagree more. From the posts I have read of hers she seemed rather hostile and narrow-minded. The cancer is gone...... leave it at that.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

why was she banned?


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Qatar4Ever said:


> why was she banned?


 Cz she's got some serious issues!


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Did she get banned for her Christmas comments or was it something else?


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

juiced said:


> Did she get banned for her Christmas comments or was it something else?


No idea but what ever the reasons are we'd like to have her back


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

BinDubai said:


> No idea but what ever the reasons are we'd like to have her back


Yep


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Dont think you forgot all about you , your a wealth of information over here with very interesting ideas , your missed  please come back as soon as the ban is removed
> 
> Dubai_lover you can delete this thread as soon as she is back amongst us


BulldozerGirl didnt didnt do anything as far as i know except deleting our pictures temproray in the server she owns. so i guess although it wouldnt be a good attitude to delete our pictures she still owns it.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

BullDozerGirl is still welcome


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

I request her return too


----------



## tod24 (Jun 21, 2004)

Dubai forum is boring now, noone to make me laugh again. booooooooooooooooooring.


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

fahed said:


> I request her return too



So do i


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

*Zuelas* seems to recall an old gay marriage thread. What didn't you like about it? Seemed rather fair to me.

*juiced* - I got brigged for my "beyond belief" immaturity, and my belief that everyone in Dubai is conspiring against Islam. Also, because of my racist, control-freak tendencies.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

welcome back bulldozer


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

BulldozerGirl said:


> *Zuelas* seems to recall an old gay marriage thread. What didn't you like about it? Seemed rather fair to me.
> 
> *juiced* - I got brigged for my "beyond belief" immaturity, and my belief that everyone in Dubai is conspiring against Islam. Also, because of my racist, control-freak tendencies.


Welcome back bully


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Zuelas said:


> I couldn't disagree more. From the posts I have read of hers she seemed rather hostile and narrow-minded. The cancer is gone...... leave it at that.


Talking about hostility hno:

==> Welcome back BullGirl :yes:


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome Kak :nocrook:


----------

